

Yahoo Jerry Yang: Please Don't Fire Me - trs90
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/yahoo-yhoo-yes-we-blew-microsoft-deal-but-please-vote-for-us-anyway

======
indiejade
Inclusive of taxes, that's a biggie. The net effect, inclusive of taxes,
really wouldn't have put Yahoo! in a much more favorable position or made it
any more liquid. As the article states, "Yahoo reiterates that the deal would
have added nothing to Yahoo's cash flow, despite Microsoft's claims that it
would add $1 billion a year."

------
aswanson
Who runs alleyinsider? It has a sensational, vacuous, valleywag linkbait look
and feel.

~~~
pg
I was just thinking exactly the same thing, that these guys were for companies
what Valleywag is for people.

The web seems to be making content sites evolve in the direction of linkbait.

~~~
ivankirigin

      The web seems to be making content sites evolve in the direction of linkbait.
    

The currency of the web is links. That incentive system alone is enough to
explain it.

